# Let see your Panthers



## John G04 (Oct 15, 2017)

I got this 1953 panther at trexlertown this year  and i really like it. Lets see your panthers restored,original, rat rod all of them. Thanks


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Oct 15, 2017)

Here’s my old one. Will be building up a green on green rat soon.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 15, 2017)

Here's a before and after of my wife's favorite bike. She rides this one all the time.
before we detailed it...


 
and how it looks today...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 15, 2017)

This one is mine and matches hers. I need a chain!


 .........


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 15, 2017)

mine and wifes


----------



## vincev (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## vincev (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## ADReese (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Boris (Oct 15, 2017)

Panther w/some liberties taken. 2 speed kickback w/120 gauge spokes.


----------



## Tony M (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 16, 2017)

Tony M said:


> View attachment 693360



hay tony M is your panther original or restored thank you nice,sssssssssssssss  bike


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 16, 2017)

Tony M said:


> View attachment 693360



Whoaaa! Beauty


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 16, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> hay tony M is your panther original or restored thank you nice,sssssssssssssss  bike



Wondering the same thing!


----------



## Tony M (Oct 16, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> hay tony M is your panther original or restored thank you nice,sssssssssssssss  bike



Restored by Bob U


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 16, 2017)

Tony M said:


> Restored by Bob U



Bob u get,s down killer bike right there


----------



## Tony M (Oct 16, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> Bob u get,s down killer bike right there



Yeah he sure does ..Im a big fan of his work


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Tony M (Oct 16, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 693404 View attachment 693405 derView attachment 693406 View attachment 693407 View attachment 693408 View attachment 693409 View attachment 693411 View attachment 693412



Those are some clean Panthers Handle bar horder


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 16, 2017)

Tony M said:


> Those are some clean Panthers Handle bar horder



I have a clean green one too


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 16, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 693404 View attachment 693405 View attachment 693406 View attachment 693407 View attachment 693408 View attachment 693409 View attachment 693411 View attachment 693412



Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 16, 2017)

ADReese said:


> View attachment 692984
> 
> View attachment 693111
> 
> View attachment 693112



Bad ass!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 16, 2017)

Tony M said:


> View attachment 693360



Love that blue!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 16, 2017)

51 Panther restored...50 Green Phantom in background




Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 16, 2017)

FULLYLOADED said:


> 51 Panther restored...50 Green Phantom in backgroundView attachment 693451
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



nice,sssssssssssssssssss


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 16, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> nice,sssssssssssssssssss



Thanks![emoji41]

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## oskisan (Oct 17, 2017)

All original


----------



## danilo1219 (Oct 17, 2017)

oskisan said:


> All original
> 
> View attachment 693647


----------



## John G04 (Oct 17, 2017)

oskisan said:


> All original
> 
> View attachment 693647




Wow that looks like the NOS version of my panther. NICE


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 18, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> Here's a before and after of my wife's favorite bike. She rides this one all the time.
> before we detailed it...
> View attachment 692788
> and how it looks today...
> View attachment 692791



wow, repainted? nice!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 18, 2017)

danilo1219 said:


> View attachment 693651



BEAUTIFUL

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridge Rider (Oct 18, 2017)

Those older Pathers are the Bomb. The 60's Panthers are nice, but don't have the same curb appeal. 
Here's my '68


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 18, 2017)

1951 i use to own


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Oct 19, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 693404 View attachment 693405 View attachment 693406 View attachment 693407 View attachment 693408 View attachment 693409 View attachment 693411 View attachment 693412



Very nice panther!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Oct 19, 2017)

oskisan said:


> All original
> 
> View attachment 693647



Super cool, Love the colors...


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 22, 2017)

Work in progress,,,, This years fall project.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Oct 22, 2017)

1950.... needs a good detailing. ..


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Oct 22, 2017)

Here’s one I’m building up to be another ratty cruiser. Tires and wheels are for mock-up only, lol.


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 23, 2017)

These are all awesome rides!
I think I need to add a green straight bar Panther to my wish list!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 24, 2017)

Panthers!   49-54!


----------



## mike (Oct 25, 2017)

Here's my 52 restored Panther it rides like a fine Cadillac


----------



## mike (Oct 25, 2017)

View attachment 697869 View attachment 697564 1961  Panther III  all that's left is to change out the tires  to some West Winds


----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 28, 2017)

mike said:


> Here's my 52 restored Panther it rides like a fine CadillacView attachment 697544 View attachment 697548 View attachment 697549



THAT LOOX BEAUTIFUL..LOVE THE COLORS..I HAVE A 51 .RESTORED..



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 28, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> View attachment 698594 View attachment 698595 View attachment 698596



IN LOVE WITH THAT 2 TONE GREEN..ARTWORK.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## chevbel57 (Nov 3, 2017)

Here are my his and hers restored panthers.


----------

